

Ask HN: How do I create a Terms of Service for my Application? - J-H

Hi,<p>I'm a high schooler who just learned PHP for the last year or so, and created a website for business owners and consumers to connect with each other. I'm now wondering how can I create a Terms of Service - I don't have any money for a lawyer, but I also don't want to go to get sued if something goes wrong because I don't have a Terms of Service? Is it possible to not get sued without one? Thanks for all help!
======
mehmeta
If you choose to go with a template take a look at Automattic's TOS
(<http://en.wordpress.com/tos/>) which is licensed under Creative Commons. You
can make changes according to your own site and reuse it freely.

~~~
illdave
Their privacy policy is also licensed under Creative Commons and completely
free to take and adapt: <http://automattic.com/privacy/> \- great move from
Automattic.

------
mnicole
There are services like <http://termsfeed.com/> that will make one up for you
on-the-fly depending on your site's features. I can't vouch for them, but if
you're concerned, they might be an easy place to start.

~~~
aquark
I'm looking for something similar ... so checked it out.

In an oddly ironic way <http://termsfeed.com/terms-of-use> and
<http://termsfeed.com/privacy-policy> return empty pages

------
givan
Make your startup successful and worry later, when your service will take off
then you will afford a lawyer, until then search terms of service generator on
google and use a predefined template.

